# I need prayers and your thoughts right now



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I will keep this as quick as I can because I need to feed and get back to the hospital.

I had to take hubby into ER tonight (Possible TIA). So far tests are clean, CT clean, MRI scheduled later today and an Echo scheduled for tomorrow.

Please be thinking about us as I am a little worried as he is so young and I had no opinion but to come home to get personal items and feed critters.

I won't get to check back until probably Monday but please say a few words for the hubby.

Thank you.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh no. Prayers headed your way!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no, that is scary. My daddy had a small stroke last year and he wound up with very little damage, but it was scary. Prayers!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

If the tests come back clean, consider Lyme Disease. Even if it's highly unlikely, have him tested. I was diagnosed with Lyme in April and I have stroke symptoms off and on, it's scary! Praying for answers and sending healing thoughts!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Will be praying for you and your husband. :hug:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Prayers to your family:hug:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Prayers for your family being sent your way.

Medicine has come a long ways with strokes and lessening the blow.

Very interesting about Lyme Disease. I didn't know.

:grouphug:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Sending good wishes and prayers for you and family.. Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I am lifting prayers up for your husbands complete healing and for your strength and peace of mind. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope all is well....my thoughts go out to you and him!:hug:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I want to thank each and every one of you for your thoughts and prayer! All tests were clean ranging from CT scan, MRI, MRA, ultrasound, all lab works, TEE (echo). They are referring him to a specialist so there will be more to come but all they said for now was he physically is healthier then most people that even worked in the hospital let alone are being seen there. The neurologist thinks it may be linked to another issue he had as a child which both of those conditions together can suggest another medical thingy but they didn't get into that much detail on that possibility yet. Doctor said if it happens again and does not last (as in does not go away after 30 minutes then go back to the er, if it goes away just follow up with general doctor)

We are home and safe. The hubby got a good nap in earlier but I still need to get one in. On a funny side note after 48 + hours without sleep my languages get jumbled (which is weird since English is my first language). I went from english to english and sign to just sign to german and sign to even a mixture of all of the above at some point in the last few days. The hubby was looking at me weird around midnight and I got worried then he pointed out he had no clue what I was saying  At least he has a good sense of humor still! 

Well I did get about an hour worth of sleep this morning, but am just so relieved to have him home and safe.

Please continue to think about him as this may not be fixed but in hidding. 

Oh and on the idea of Lyme disease we had not ruled that out (as I actually had it awhile back, but long story short he had some previous medical stuff that points in another direction at this point in time), but thank you for the suggestion.

I hate the idea of going to sleep because I worry that something may happen while he is sleeping. Sorry if this reply does not make sense but its been a busy last few days.

Thank you all once again and once we get some sleep I will be sure to check bac k in.

Thank you all again!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad to hear it's not as bad as you thought it could be! Hope it all works out even better for you...get some rest!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am glad he is home safe and will continue to pray!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Sending prayers!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Glad to hear that he is home. Praying for answers!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry your husband is going through this  My thoughts and prayers are certainly with you both! I hope they can figure out whatever is ailing him and get it taken care of. I hope your both able to get some much needed rest!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So glad things are ok.

Will continue to pray for you all.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your prayers and kind words. I took him to see our chiropractor today and we had a long talk. He feels just fine now, or at least that is what he is telling me. He seems a bit tired and has a headache but for the most part things are looking good (knock on wood).


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Will continue to pray!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Continuing prayers for you both :hug:


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I hope everything works out with his other medical issues. Prayers for you both. ray:


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Prayers sent!
Please keep your hopes up! As in my sig, I had a MASSIVE stroke 18 months ago at 39 . After just a little rehab I was almost totally back!!!

With lots of love & a little bullying from hubby recovery has been alot easier than expected!!


Much love & good thoughts!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayer sent


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Praying for a full recovery and you find out what's causing this..


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh no - just saw this thread. Sending prayers your way! Glad things are looking better!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hoping everything turns out well will keep you guys in my prayers!!! I know all to well how scary health issues can be!!


----------

